# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] Comment rendre Localhost sur PC1 visible de PC2 sur le rseau ?

## schnee

Bonjour,
J'ai un rseau maison avec disons PC1 sous Windows 7 Pro mont en serveur WEB local sous IIS7 pour le dveloppement d'applications Web. 
Je peux tester mes applications sur localhost avant de les envoyer sur le serveur final.
J'ai un autre PC, disons PC2 sous Windows 10 mont en rseau local avec PC1.
Ma question : que dois-je faire pour que depuis PC2 je puisse accder aux applications disponibles sur localhost sur PC1 ?

----------


## schnee

Bon, j'ai avanc un peu : j'ai trouv l'adresse IP de mon serveur localhost (PC1). J'ai bien  authentification anonyme  dans IIS.
Quand de mon PC1 je demande la page qui correspond  cette adresse IP, j'ai bien la mme chose que si je demande localhost.
Mais quand je la demande  partir de PC2, je n'ai rien, juste la rponse que le temps limite est dpass. Le serveur ne reoit pas la requte, ou il ne rpond pas.

----------

